# Mesquite Cutting Board



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

oooo, thrills and excitement, I'm sure, but I'm still a novice. 

Had a limb snap off a few months ago during a thunderstorm and cut it up into some manageable logs and what not. There was a huge knot in the middle of the limb, probably part of what weighed it down. 

Yesterday I sliced it open and the grain is really cool. I chopped off a cookie and set a couple hunks aside to turn when I get a chance. 

Anyhow, here it is. I sanded it pretty hard and slathered it with the beeswax/orange oil stuff in the pic. I might hit it with some mineral oil as well. 

My wife saw one in someone's shop and said she wanted one. 

Unfortunately, there is some bad checking right in the center and it goes all the way through.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

You could fill that crack with epoxy.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Mizer said:


> You could fill that crack with epoxy.


That is one gorgeous cookie. 
I work a bit with mesquite too, and Mizer's suggestion is right on. I often mix turquoise dust with the epoxy.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

Cool. I was needing some epoxy for another project so I'll poke around my FIL's basement and if he doesn't have any, I'll pick some up. 

I love mesquite, got alot around here. I need to head out to some land my family has south of town, a bunch of bigger old trees. Some pecan too. I'm having a little trouble with my chain saws, keeping chains sharp and whatnot. I suppose cross cutting a cookie off a big mesquite stump is eating it pretty good. I feel like I spend as much time sharpening as I do cutting.


----------

